# Replacing metal toys parts with stainless steel?



## Kujen (Jun 9, 2007)

Would it be safe to replace the split rings on my budgie’s toys with stainless steel split or o rings intended for jewelry making? Like the ones from craft supply stores. I see there are some on Etsy that specifically state they’re for making bird toys but I’d rather not wait for shipping. I just want to make sure there’s no additional coating on them or anything.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

One thing I’ve noticed with the jewellery making spilt rings, is that they are not very strong at all. The ones I have I am able to open with my fingers so a budgie will easily be able to open it with a beak and then possibly get hurt. Also, I’m not sure that the jewellery making spilt rings are the good quality/grade SS so you’d need to check that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

